# Flappy Bird



## Farobi (Jan 31, 2014)

So Flappy Bird exploded with popularity this week . . . going all the way to Number 1 in the App Store charts (in my country) from nowhere in a span of a week. All you really have to do is tap the phone to flap, and avoid pipes. Really. That's it. 

[ITUNES DOWNLOAD LINK] 
  [ANDROID DOWNLOAD LINK]
**I am not promoting this game, but for anyone who wants to try it out, then here are the links that will lead you to agonizing pain and frustration.*

Also share your experiences here! What's your high score for instance? Mine is 43.

*UPDATE*: The owner, Dong Nguyen, has taken down Flappy Bird due to it being too "addictive". Thoughts on this?


----------



## Zeiro (Jan 31, 2014)

It's not available on my phone, but I played on a friend's phone at lunch today and got 19.

It is really frustrating.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 31, 2014)

I am so bad at this game... I downloaded it yesterday from a friend's suggestion, and I'm already close to deleting it...
Is it bad that me high score is only 6?


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 31, 2014)

I am so bad at this game... I downloaded it yesterday from a friend's suggestion, and I'm already close to deleting it...
Is it bad that me high score is only 6?


----------



## Farobi (Jan 31, 2014)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> I am so bad at this game... I downloaded it yesterday from a friend's suggestion, and I'm already close to deleting it...
> Is it bad that me high score is only 6?



It's depends how long you have been playing it. Overall I think my play time is around 2 hours and it still stays at 37; my second highest is all the way down at 22. ;w;


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Jan 31, 2014)

Pretty much everyone on Twitter is constantly going on about it. It's like Temple Run all over again.


----------



## Volvagia (Jan 31, 2014)

i hate this game so much omg 
i just played it a few times and my high score was 3 ok.


----------



## Beary (Jan 31, 2014)

I
HATE
IT.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 31, 2014)

I downloaded this at work, im going to have a play now  #PROVINGHOWGOODOFAGAMERIAM


----------



## Cloud Arcanine (Jan 31, 2014)

This game has LITERALLY ruined me :/ I have the android version which I believe Is slightly easier then the iOS version but I STILL can't get past 8 :/


----------



## Kellybear (Jan 31, 2014)

Some of the reviews for this game are hilarious. I downloaded it and played for a bit. It's easy to get addicted. I stopped at 37 because I kept hitting a roadblock. Every time I get to 37, I become nervous so I die before I can get any further, rofl. ;_;


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Jan 31, 2014)

My highest is 10.
What a crappy score. I challenged my friend and said I'll attempt to get one hundred.


----------



## Zura (Jan 31, 2014)

My highest was 13 then i deleted the game lol


----------



## puppy (Jan 31, 2014)

it exploded at my school i hate this game i can only get to 17 it sucks


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Jan 31, 2014)

Just going to leave this here


----------



## Nzerozoro (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm bad at this but one time by luck i got to 23.
But yeah this game is really stupid


----------



## Cou (Jan 31, 2014)

omg this is just

My English class had a sub today and pretty much everyone was playing it.... For two hours....


----------



## rubyy (Jan 31, 2014)

not even joking I can't even get past 2


----------



## unravel (Feb 1, 2014)

Im using your sister's account and my score is 15
What a game this su**s lol


----------



## Mary (Feb 1, 2014)

22. Muahaha.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Feb 1, 2014)

My high is 61. Me and my friends are all trying to beat each other. My friend has 78!


----------



## Farobi (Feb 1, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Im using your sister's account and my score is 15
> What a game this su**s lol



lmao my sis said ur hi score is 3

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'd like to see new updates, like additions of coins to purchase new birds of different colour etc.
And also maybe difficulty adjustability?


----------



## mapleshine (Feb 1, 2014)

Flappy Bird is so frustrating! My high score is 17, pretty decent for me, haha. All my friends at school are really good at the game compared to me. 
I find it really interesting to see my parents playing it; their highest is 1, xD


----------



## harime (Feb 1, 2014)

Ugh this game is rage bait. I can't get past the pipes without almost falling down on it, if I tap once, I end up hitting the top. Ugghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. My highest was 16.


----------



## unravel (Feb 1, 2014)

Farobi said:


> lmao my sis said ur hi score is 3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Atay... That is a lie :U


----------



## Zeiro (Feb 1, 2014)

someone at school today got 112 I can't even


----------



## courtky (Feb 1, 2014)

This is literally the stupidest app I've ever seen. It'll be famous for a few weeks and then no one will be talking about it ever again, lol.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 1, 2014)

Oh so it's the helicopter game.

okay


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Feb 1, 2014)

Holy crap, someone in my class has a high score of 50.
My highest is now 17.


----------



## Cherebi (Feb 1, 2014)

It is driving me crazy. My high score was 6 but my brothers is 29.


----------



## Lauren (Feb 1, 2014)

Oh my god. I can't get past 3, what is life.


----------



## Jake (Feb 1, 2014)

i downloaded it and played it for like 10 seconds and got a high score of 3 and then deleted it coz i got bored.


----------



## unravel (Feb 1, 2014)

Spoiler






Lauren said:


> #PROVING HOW GOOD OF A GAMER IAM










Lauren said:


> Oh my god. I can't get past 3, what is life.






So true haha


----------



## Jaz (Feb 1, 2014)

My high score is 19. c:


----------



## Cress (Feb 2, 2014)

For once, I'm kinda glad that Windows Phone doesn't have a popular app/game.


----------



## vanillish (Feb 2, 2014)

I hate that game so much but I can't stop playing it!! my high score is 20.


----------



## Silversea (Feb 2, 2014)

I played it twice on someone else's phone but I never got past 1. The corner of the first pipe always hit me, couldn't work out how to get past that.


----------



## Saranghae (Feb 2, 2014)

I got 171 yesterday. I really love flappy bird hahaha


Spoiler


----------



## Farobi (Feb 2, 2014)

I got 143 a while ago. I play this game when I feel chill lol.


----------



## Laurina (Feb 2, 2014)

Oddly addicting in a frustrated kind of way. Had to download it after seeing the game scores explode all over my timeline on Twitter with constantly low scores, so I thought, how hard could this game really be? lol. The first time I played I got 6, then the next game I got zero. I played for maybe 10, 20 minutes and got a high score of 23 and then uninstalled it.


----------



## Loolaaacnl (Feb 2, 2014)

I have got 77 whoop


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 2, 2014)

3 is my record lol
oh and


----------



## Lithia (Feb 2, 2014)

I don't even wanna try this game, b/c I know I'm just going to get only past level 1 and then die, scream, and break my device.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 2, 2014)

Saranghae said:


> I got 171 yesterday. I really love flappy bird hahaha
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



how the hell i can't even get past 19


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 2, 2014)

The highest number on the leaderboards is like 2,000,000,000!!!!! HOW CAN U EVEN?!


----------



## Amyy (Feb 3, 2014)

my highest is 20


----------



## oath2order (Feb 3, 2014)

I don't get it though.

One day it was nothing and now it's like wtf it's everywhere


----------



## Zeiro (Feb 3, 2014)

typhoonmoore said:


> The highest number on the leaderboards is like 2,000,000,000!!!!! HOW CAN U EVEN?!


It was actually calculated to be a hack. That score is only possible if you've been playing Flappy Bird since the Cro-Magnon period.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 3, 2014)

Reizo said:


> It was actually calculated to be a hack. That score is only possible if you've been playing Flappy Bird since the Cro-Magnon period.



Oh yeah I saw that Tumblr post that was hysterical.


----------



## unravel (Feb 3, 2014)

And this is why you guys better stop playing Flappy Bird before it gets worse


----------



## Amyy (Feb 3, 2014)

^

AHAHAHHA i saw that earlier today

new score of 28 guys, im getting there


----------



## oath2order (Feb 3, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> And this is why you guys better stop playing Flappy Bird before it gets worse



fake.

fakity fake


----------



## Zura (Feb 3, 2014)

What is wrong with you all get a grip! I deleted the game after 3 try's!


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 3, 2014)

Woooooo, jjust got 111!!!!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Feb 3, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> 3 is my record lol
> oh and



Thanks, really helpful <3
lol you saved me xD


----------



## SockHead (Feb 3, 2014)

**** this **** this **** this **** this


----------



## ForgottenT (Feb 4, 2014)

I finally got to 100, and then I died -.-, Until then my high score were 95, took me a while to beat it, I think I'm done with this game for a while lol.


----------



## juneau (Feb 4, 2014)

Pretty generic rage game, imo. Addicting though.


----------



## harime (Feb 4, 2014)

i s2g i will one day break this bird's body, every bone, little by little while doing it painfully slowly and agonizing.

my new highscore is 30

- - - Post Merge - - -

neVERMIND IT'S NOW 31


----------



## unravel (Feb 4, 2014)

oath2order said:


> fake.
> 
> fakity fake



Isn't that obvious?


----------



## Gizmodo (Feb 5, 2014)

I got to 95 then died ;_;
i just want 100 god damn


----------



## RhinoK (Feb 5, 2014)

my high score is only 72
damnit


----------



## easpa (Feb 5, 2014)

Downloaded it a few days ago and haven't really played it since. I can see why people have gotten so addicted to it, but I was so bad at it when I first tried that it got me too frustrated so I just stopped playing. e.o


----------



## SockHead (Feb 5, 2014)

got 69 yesterday. i dont think i want anything better than that


----------



## Amyy (Feb 5, 2014)

SockHead said:


> got 69 yesterday. i dont think i want anything better than that



That's a great score


----------



## Toeto (Feb 5, 2014)

44 here


----------



## Blu Rose (Feb 5, 2014)

*Looks at it*

*Throws device across room*


----------



## subzero000 (Feb 5, 2014)

thank you 
i will try it


----------



## Farobi (Feb 5, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Isn't that obvious?



but you were..
I mean..
um hi


----------



## harime (Feb 6, 2014)

40 .-. //OCD senses are suddenly tingling.


----------



## Bowie (Feb 6, 2014)

The highest score I've reached, as of now, is 26.


----------



## mariop476 (Feb 6, 2014)

I got a 110 on my 8th try.  Haven't played since then.


----------



## Sunni (Feb 7, 2014)

Soon Flappy Bird is going to be dead like Head Soccer or Temple Run


----------



## Gizmodo (Feb 7, 2014)

Got 140 and noone cares anymore (


----------



## Hot (Feb 8, 2014)

Spoiler: --









+1 Respect for deciding not to take advantage of the addicts of his game


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 8, 2014)

I can't get past 26.
Some saddists get like 2,000,000.


----------



## Neriifur (Feb 8, 2014)

Cold said:


> Spoiler: --
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hes also probably made so much money off of the game that he doesn't even need to have it in the playstore anymore.. or do anything else for the rest of his life.


----------



## Silversea (Feb 8, 2014)

Continuing from the above.



Spoiler: omg



http://www.develop-online.net/news/...sensation-flappy-bird-from-app-stores/0189035


----------



## oath2order (Feb 9, 2014)

His first name is Dong.

huehuehue

Good riddance to the game.


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Feb 9, 2014)

I tried the game a few times, I couldn't even get one, it was extremely frustrating. -.-


----------



## Silversea (Feb 9, 2014)

It really isn't hard to make your own pipes though. Even someone not well acquainted with pixel art could manage.

PS No I'm not claiming legal reasons is why it is being taken down.


----------



## CM Mark (Feb 9, 2014)

I decided Friday night to try this game. Within 20 minutes I had deleted it from my phone. In that 20 minutes, I think I had invented 7,000,000 new swear words


----------



## Mayor Effy (Feb 9, 2014)

My high score is 105. They removed it from the App Store tho


----------



## SockHead (Feb 9, 2014)

103 earlier today!!


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Feb 9, 2014)

Somebody is selling an iPhone 5S with Flappy Bird installed on eBay. The current bid is $50,100.


----------



## Zanessa (Feb 9, 2014)

Suave_Spencer said:


> Somebody is selling an iPhone 5S with Flappy Bird installed on eBay. The current bid is $50,100.



omg //major facepalm
People are insane.


I got 17 and every time I reach 17, I die.
Is this some sign??


----------



## harime (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm going to keep mine on my phone for the fun of it xD
But there's this more annoying Flappy Bird kind of game, I think it's called Ironpants? I died straight away @_@


----------



## Amyy (Feb 10, 2014)

got 55 c:

THUNDER IM GETTING BETTER

and omg people selling flappy bird on their phones on ebay :')


----------



## Hot (Feb 10, 2014)

Suave_Spencer said:


> Somebody is selling an iPhone 5S with Flappy Bird installed on eBay. The current bid is $50,100.


I'm so tempted to sell my iPhone now. .


----------



## ForgottenT (Feb 10, 2014)

Suave_Spencer said:


> Somebody is selling an iPhone 5S with Flappy Bird installed on eBay. The current bid is $50,100.



Yeah, but it's not unheard of that people bid without paying.


----------



## Farobi (Feb 10, 2014)

ForgottenT said:


> Yeah, but it's not unheard of that people bid without paying.



It's at $90,000 now. Hmm I wonder who'll buy it


----------



## Chocolate_Cookie (Feb 10, 2014)

I regret downloading this app on my iPhone. It has officially taken over my life


----------



## ForgottenT (Feb 10, 2014)

I played it for a day or so, after I got 100 I stopped lol.


----------



## Souji (Feb 10, 2014)

Farobi said:


> It's at $90,000 now. Hmm I wonder who'll buy it



It's almost 100k dollars now :'D


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Feb 10, 2014)

I doubt it makes sense to anybody outside the UK, but this parody game is fun. Yay, topical satire!


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 10, 2014)

People probably already know this but flappy bird was taken down from the app store today because the creator "couldn't take it anymore" and because it was "ruining his life" - that's why iphones with the game are on ebay for thousands of ???$$$

Read it here if you want: http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...ve-smartphone-hit-from-app-store-9117162.html

Edit: Oh and my high score is 49 T.T


----------



## Gizmodo (Feb 10, 2014)

Got 200 today  im getting bored of it now though


----------



## Colour Bandit (Feb 10, 2014)

Suave_Spencer said:


> I doubt it makes sense to anybody outside the UK, but this parody game is fun. Yay, topical satire!



Oh my god, this is amazing! 

Plus Flappy Bird is available on the Windows Phone store from a publisher called IG Mobile, it's got 4/5 stars and the reviews are all good so I might download it. (I might...)


----------



## cIementine (Feb 10, 2014)

I got 34 today.

A girl in my class got 212. I saw it with my own, burning eyes.


----------



## matt (Feb 10, 2014)

Because of its popularity, the maker decieded to take it down. Probably because he didn't want anyone starting on at him about the Mario pipe design.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 10, 2014)

I don't understand why it was taken down. "Oh I'm making thousands of dollars over a game everyone hates but keeps coming back too. Better take it down".

This guy is an idiot.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Feb 10, 2014)

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/gaming/...ird-8-alternative-games-to-fill-the-void.html
Here's a neat list of Flappy Bird alternatives


----------



## kasane (Feb 10, 2014)

Yea...
It's taken off of the App Store...


----------



## Colour Bandit (Feb 10, 2014)

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/gaming/...ssue-with-flappy-bird-denies-speculation.html
Nintendo has stated that they have had nothing to do with Flappy Bird being taken down and...
http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/gaming/...reator-receives-death-threats-on-twitter.html
Dong Nguyen has apparently received death threats on Twitter... :/


----------



## NoGame (Feb 10, 2014)

Seen that it was taken down from App Store today?!


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 10, 2014)

LoveMcQueen said:


> I don't understand why it was taken down. "Oh I'm making thousands of dollars over a game everyone hates but keeps coming back too. Better take it down".
> 
> This guy is an idiot.


I don't think he's an idiot... I respect the guy actually. He said he couldn't take the fame anymore and he never cared for fame and money in the first place. 
Also Nintendo apparently were threatening to sew (how do you spell it?) him because of the pipes looking like mario design which I think is stupid. It's a pipe! A PIPE! -.-'


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Feb 10, 2014)

Oh, he was also said to be getting death threats which is pretty sickening. It's a freaking game and people are sending death threats over?

Anyway, my high score is 61 and I noticed it was taken off of the app store.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yui Z said:


> I don't think he's an idiot... I respect the guy actually. He said he couldn't take the fame anymore and he never cared for fame and money in the first place.
> Also Nintendo apparently were threatening to sew (how do you spell it?) him because of the pipes looking like mario design which I think is stupid. It's a pipe! A PIPE! -.-'



It's spelled sue.


----------



## mintmaple (Feb 10, 2014)

_My friends at school played it. I never played it, because I'll know i'll loose my temper if not xD My best friend played on it for the whole of lunchtime, still her high score is 2._


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm glad it's gone. It's all everyone talks about.. "Meh floppy burd huhscore is six" is all I heard a few days ago at Starbucks... I don't hate because of the rage, I hate because of the uproar.. People think it's funny how you can say "Oh my gosh, like it's sooo mean and won't let me go to a higher score than 5533410427..." It's so stupid. And I don't know how it seemed to pass me like a giant scream over a field mouse... I haven't even played dis FLOPPY BURD. I don't have a high score or anything!! I don't even know how to play it. I didn't know it was on the app store! I didn't know it even existed! I gotta get back in the modern news.. Imma go watch some Vocaloid.


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Feb 10, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> like a giant scream over a field mouse.



Off topic, but that is a brilliant phrase. Second one I've heard today in fact.


----------



## Cudon (Feb 11, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NG_F7GK8xRY The other half of this video explains the situation with why Flappy bird got taken down, personally I respect the guy for what he did. That game is worthless, and there are other better games like that, such as Techno kitten adventure that is alot better than Flappy Bird but never got popular.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Feb 11, 2014)

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/gaming/...ssue-with-flappy-bird-denies-speculation.html
> Nintendo has stated that they have had nothing to do with Flappy Bird being taken down and...
> http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/gaming/...reator-receives-death-threats-on-twitter.html
> Dong Nguyen has apparently received death threats on Twitter... :/





Yui Z said:


> I don't think he's an idiot... I respect the guy actually. He said he couldn't take the fame anymore and he never cared for fame and money in the first place.
> Also Nintendo apparently were threatening to sew (how do you spell it?) him because of the pipes looking like mario design which I think is stupid. It's a pipe! A PIPE! -.-'


Nope, check above link, Nintendo have stated they had NOTHING to do with this!


----------



## Farobi (Feb 11, 2014)

http://www.dogetek.co/game/
http://www.play-helicopter-game.com/

eyy found some cool flappy bird-like games on the interwebs


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 11, 2014)

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> Nope, check above link, Nintendo have stated they had NOTHING to do with this!



Just because they say they didn't doesn't mean they're telling the truth... Don't get me wrong, I think Nintendo is great but the pipes did look A LOT like the mario versions and the app was making a fortune. It would've been the perfect chance for them to get money. To be honest they probably didn't have a problem but I'm just saying that anyone could tell a lie on the spot.

Anyway I'm not saying they did or they didn't - all I know is that it's off the app store and people are actually bidding on the iphones with flappy bird on on ebay (whether half of them actually pay or not is another question).


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 11, 2014)

Its hilarious that he took flappy bird down because he wanted a "simple life. 50 grand a day put him off xD


----------



## fleaofdeath (Feb 11, 2014)

I love Flappy bird c:


----------



## Flop (Feb 11, 2014)

fleaofdeath said:


> I love Flappy bird c:



Even though you suuucckkkkkkkkk at it c:


----------



## vexnir (Feb 11, 2014)

I never played Flappy Bird, Flappy Doge all the way for me.


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Feb 11, 2014)

Farobi said:


> http://www.dogetek.co/game/
> http://www.play-helicopter-game.com/
> 
> eyy found some cool flappy bird-like games on the interwebs



The helicopter one is one of the games Flappy Bird is based on.


----------



## fleaofdeath (Feb 11, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Even though you suuucckkkkkkkkk at it c:



Then why is my highest score 33? c:


----------



## Flop (Feb 11, 2014)

fleaofdeath said:


> Then why is my highest score 33? c:



Why is mine 41 when I suck horribly at it?  XD


----------



## fleaofdeath (Feb 11, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Why is mine 41 when I suck horribly at it?  XD



Because you're a dragonite, and dragonites can't hold kindles.


----------



## Flop (Feb 11, 2014)

That makes no sense XD


----------



## fleaofdeath (Feb 11, 2014)

Yes it does. You are a dragonite c: how do you hold a technological device? :3


----------



## Lauren (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm on 30 on my phone


----------



## Wholockian (Feb 11, 2014)

Some people...
I get the game is popular, but really?!?!
I know it's gone and all, I just hope these people placed a hoax bid, if not, then I feel sorry for them.


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 12, 2014)

Yeah they're all fake bids^^ No one is actually paying for them but there are so many because people forget that just because someone won an auction for it for a fuzzirush of money then they can still not pay :L 

Anyway there's a website that means you can re download the old flappy bird now hehe :3


----------



## Colour Bandit (Feb 12, 2014)

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/gaming/...homage-to-flappy-bird-with-maverick-bird.html
Ooh, I might have to play this since Super Hexagon was insanely challenging!


----------



## cIementine (Feb 12, 2014)

41. YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYY!


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm still on 61.
I can't get any higher. 
I want to do better and I will.


----------



## Blu Rose (Feb 12, 2014)

Am I the only one in the world that does not see what is so addictive about it?


----------



## Mary (Feb 12, 2014)

No, no one knows why. It's a phenomenon. We don't see why, but we are brainwashed...


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 12, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> Am I the only one in the world that does not see what is so addictive about it?



No, because i'm on the planet with common sense too.


----------



## Mary (Feb 12, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> No, because i'm on the planet with common sense too.



Take me with you?


----------



## Zeiro (Feb 12, 2014)

flapMMO


----------



## Niya (Feb 12, 2014)

My high score is 7 oh


----------



## Jake (Feb 12, 2014)

yesterday i was with my friends and played and i got 7 omg.


i had it on my ipad but then i deleted it and then i got sad b/cos i cant play it coz the ****er deleted it 5eva but since i already downladoed it i could download it again and now i will sell my ipad for $1,000,000


----------



## Farobi (Feb 12, 2014)

Reizo said:


> flapMMO



HOLY CRAP DO WANT


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 12, 2014)

Kids in my school use this for ipads huhuehue

http://play.a10.com/f/flapping-bird/#ref=tag_suggest


----------



## Mary (Feb 12, 2014)

Didn't the creator commit suicide?


----------



## Farobi (Feb 12, 2014)

Mary said:


> Didn't the creator commit suicide?



no. the internet lies.


----------



## PockiPops (Feb 13, 2014)

My high score was 0.（ つ﹏╰）


----------



## gingerbread (Feb 16, 2014)

There's actually a flappy bird on the internet - here

Have fun heheh.


----------



## Stargazer741 (Feb 16, 2014)

This game got way more attention than it should have.


----------



## matt (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm 77


----------



## Amyy (Feb 16, 2014)

my high score is 161


----------



## Libra (Feb 16, 2014)

A few days ago I saw a co-worker who was playing this on his phone. Curious, I asked him what the game was like and he let me try. Let's just say that I totally failed.  He kept insisting it was easy and I ended up telling him it was because of my age, LOL.


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 16, 2014)

My high score is 20 ._.


----------



## unravel (Feb 16, 2014)

Mary said:


> Didn't the creator commit suicide?



He did because flappy bird is famous
Yes, I lied//slapped


----------



## Gandalf (Feb 16, 2014)

Personal best is 99.

Was so close to triple digits. Damn.


----------



## mayorseraphina (Feb 16, 2014)

I played this once, and got 41. Screenshotted it for proof, then deleted it. That hard?

I don't get all of these apparent deaths, suicides and murders over a game, an app? I think we should illegalise smartphones.


----------



## iLoveYou (Feb 16, 2014)

Gandalf said:


> Personal best is 99.
> 
> Was so close to triple digits. Damn.



99 beeytch my ass.

My personal best is 16. C:FlapFlapFlap.


----------



## VillageDweller (Feb 16, 2014)

got to 63 after my friend haunted me by getting my highscore on my phone of 46 NOW I CRUSHED HIM XOXO

also that flappy jam thing shows how easy it would be to make a game like flappy bird, and now the game is haunting him forever even though he wanted it to never haunt him again sucks for him :{


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Feb 16, 2014)

Hasn't this thread died yet?


----------



## Kirito (Feb 16, 2014)

I got 54 on flappy bird yesterday!!


----------



## oath2order (Feb 17, 2014)

Stargazer741 said:


> This game got way more attention than it should have.



PREACH IT


----------



## Zeiro (Feb 17, 2014)

I haven't played it in a while, but my record is 37.


----------



## turniphoarder (Feb 17, 2014)

Played it the first day I got it and then got bored. :[
On another note my high score was a 36.


----------



## reyy (Feb 18, 2014)

wait, have people actually suicided due to flappy bird? wow..


----------



## emre3 (Feb 23, 2014)

My record is 38, I really suck at it uwu. I get sooo frustrated for this game that I once almost hit someone in class oops


----------



## jyork92 (Feb 25, 2014)

My record is 43  and what do you think about flappy bird clones ?


----------



## Celes (Feb 25, 2014)

My record is 50 and my brother's record is 141. -.-'


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 25, 2014)

My record is 1. I didn't get past 1. Excuuuuuuuuuse me.


----------



## Waluigi (Feb 26, 2014)

i like how people hate crappy bird clones
yet no one realizes flappy birds concept is unoriginal with am 8 bit layer on top


----------



## jyork92 (Feb 26, 2014)

i found a new flappy clone and it's nice. its website is floppyfish.mobi


----------



## sej (Feb 26, 2014)

It's really annoying because they made a game called Floppy bird, to copy flappy bird


----------



## keepitshay (Feb 26, 2014)

My highest score is like 87. I think my brother got over 200. This is my favorite clone though, you get to really take your anger out on the stupid bird.


----------



## ForgottenT (Feb 26, 2014)

People still play this?
My high score is 112.


----------



## Kanapachi (Feb 26, 2014)

87


But if you get horny:

http://flapmmo.com/







The sprites were changed for whatever reason, and it's not that popular anymore.


----------



## ForgottenT (Feb 28, 2014)

lol


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 28, 2014)

i got 111


----------

